# Atyopsis moluccensis



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you think that Atyopsis moluccensis would do fine in my planted tank, with a lots of fertz. and CO2? or are they to sensitive to the fertz (much PO4 and micro)?
I'm not really shore if they'll do fine, but if I buy some, would 4-6 of them be good to start with?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I've got two in a ten gallon with full EI ferts and pressurized co2. They do fine as long as you don't jack the co2 up to much. I can't recommend how many to get without knowing the tank size. I wouldn't put any more into my ten gallon though.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Mine endures micro and macro fert dosing every week. She's doing fine.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Seems to be good! I'll probobly get some of these soon! My water isnät too clear now, so thay would surely like it.

My tank is 160l (40g), would 4 of them be good to start with?


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

4 would be a fine number to start with. If they are all still doing well in a few weeks you could add a few more. Make sure you have spot for them to sit and filter the water. Mine are always on a plant or piece of wood in the strongest flow.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! 
Do they eat anything else than things which is i the water? like alges om plants?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

If they can't find a good place to filter the water, they'll scour the substrate picking at it like algae eating shrimp do. Mine did this until she found a nice spot in the outflow of my HOB filter on my flame moss wall.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

OK 

Tomorrow I'll buy 2, just too see that they do well, durig some days... I'm a little worried about that they wont survive my doses of fertz....


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Just don't OD your ferts and you should be fine.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I've bought 2 of these now! I'll take some pics tomorrow...


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I found both of them dead now  I'm not going to buy further of these to this tank.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

They both died in less than 24 hours? Where did you buy these from? I'm sure the pet store you purchased these from has at least a 48 hour warranty. 

How did you go about acclimating these? What process did you use? What are your water parameters? How long has the tank been setup?


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

yes! :S
I also think it's unbeliveble.

I bought them here in Sweden in a shop near to me. They don't have any warranty at al 

When I putted them into the tank i placed the plastic bag with shrimps in the water, so it would be the same temp. in the bag as in the aquarium.
Then I poured water in from the aquarium into the bag (with shrimps and water from their old aquarium). I poured water into the bag around 4 times (5dl/time) during 3h. Then I took a net and placed the both shrimps in the aquarium, at the night.
I found them dead at the morning.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loses  What are your water parameters? I acclimate my shrimp and fish the same way you do.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I have pH between 6.2 and 6.8 (I use pressured CO2), KH 2, GH 2, temp 28C (I lowered it now, to 26C), much fertz (micro, PO4, NO3, SO4). I don't measure the fertz, so I don't really know, but it's really much and I'm wuite sure that it's the fertz who have killed them. My planted tank isn't good for shrimps and snails, I'm just going to have fishes in this tank now on...


----------

